# Which Irish Life avc funds are best



## rheinie (19 Dec 2008)

Am member of a DB scheme but also pay into avcs with Irish Life.I am within 5 years of retirement.My funds with Irish Life are Exempt Active Managed fund and Capital Protection Fund s3.My question is are those the right funds for someone in my circumstances as they dont seem to be performing so well at the moment.Thanks for any comments


----------



## Don_08 (20 Dec 2008)

What do you plan on doing with your AVCs when you retire?  I think thats the question you want to ask.  

CHoices are:

1.  Transfer to an ARF
2.  Take as Tax free cash (up to certain limits)
3.  Convert to a pension

Not really a good time to fix into those losses in an Active Managed fund, but depending on what your aims are you might need to start switchng out gradually.

What other fund choices are there in your AVC scheme?


----------



## rheinie (22 Dec 2008)

Thanks for reply .My intention would be to convert to ARF as hopefully I will have a Pension from main company DB scheme.Am not really sure what other funds are available to me as I have just read statement re.AVCs that those are the two Funds that my avcs are invested in.I dont really know which funds would be most benificial to me.Am open to any suggestions you may have and can then contact Irish Life and discuss it with them .Again thank you for reply.


----------



## upport (22 Dec 2008)

If you intend selecting a managed fund type fund when you ARF your AVC then consider remaining invested as you are well positioned to benefit from potential stockmarket upturn either in AVC or ARF.It really depends on your attitude to risk.Contact Irish Life and request a full financial/risk profile review.


----------

